# Pastor Talks about Avatar is evil



## Lazydabear (Mar 16, 2010)

Watch the video and tell me he just talking crazy or he is right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cI5GxM4f50


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 17, 2010)

Avatar isn't evil, but Avatards are.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

On one hand, I want to see Avatar bashing.

On the other, it's by a member of Religious Authority (if a minor amount), and I don't like watching sermons in person - let alone by choice.  

Worth watching?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

Did anyone else find it mildly hilarious that he, _a devout "one of those" Christian_ thinks society advancing is a _good _thing?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2010)

lol
inb4 Na'vi'kin.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Well the na'vi do rape animals in the movie.


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the na'vi do rape animals in the movie.



USB animal rape DX

this is lulzy.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

That movie had such bad writing that you can interpret almost anything from it.

His argument was pretty interesting. It almost makes perfect sense as long as you believe unquestionably in the source material.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> USB animal rape DX
> 
> this is lulzy.


not to mention the trees had the internet on them :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> That movie had such bad writing that you can interpret almost anything from it.
> 
> His argument was pretty interesting. It almost makes perfect sense as long as you believe unquestionably in the source material.


HOW DARE YOU DISS _POCAHONTAS IN SPACE!_


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2010)

theres vids on Youtube where a christian guy interprets songs (like from beyonce or kanye)

he relates the most stupid shit to the devil, that it makes me lol. hard.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> HOW DARE YOU DISS _POCAHONTAS IN SPACE!_



INORITE? I must be unAmerican to hate it's 'number one movie'. I even hate Pocahontas! How dare I not bow down to that Noble White Guy!


Joeyyy said:


> theres vids on Youtube where a christian guy interprets songs (like from beyonce or kanye)
> 
> he relates the most stupid shit to the devil, that it makes me lol. hard.



Links plz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> HOW DARE YOU DISS _POCAHONTAS IN SPACE!_


You know that was a excellent summary of the movie.


Also it's youtube guys, if you freak out about youtube you're gonna freak out when you see what goes on in the fandom.


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> USB animal rape DX
> 
> this is lulzy.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

"false this false that false somethingelse demonic satanic pagan blah blah blah"
It is just a movie.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 18, 2010)

That's pretty funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 18, 2010)

he's retarded :\


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

Fundies think everything is evil, except themselves.

"Religion--ego masquerading as humility" - Bill Maher


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2010)

Turn on the 'transcribe audio' option.  "Ovary Demand."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fundies think everything is evil, except themselves.
> 
> "Religion--ego masquerading as humility" - Bill Maher


Oh come on I was trying to build this up into a lulzfest and you killed the funny.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 19, 2010)

> The visurals are amazing becuase satan wants you to emotionally conect with the lie.



D:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love how religious preaching-people feel they have some sort of authority :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

...-_-
This was going to be a funny thread, now it's just going to end up as another religious bicker fest.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the na'vi do rape animals in the movie.



Does that also mean that my digital converter boxes rape my television? (I suppose it's gang rape, because I have three of them plugged into the same TV)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...-_-
> This was going to be a funny thread, now it's just going to end up as another religious bicker fest.



Well, duh.  It's a pastor talking.  A "man of religion".  How could you expect any different?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

What's wrong with paganism, I think those guys are cool :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What's wrong with paganism, I think those guys are cool :3



Aye, for me it's less of a leap of faith to believe in paganism than crap like christianity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Does that also mean that my digital converter boxes rape my television? (I suppose it's gang rape, because I have three of them plugged into the same TV)


Your TV is a whore :V
She takes it in her hd slot, her coaxial and her component cable slots talk about performance.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your TV is a whore :V
> She takes it in her hd slot, her coaxial and her component cable slots talk about performance.



She's only got a coaxial.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> She's only got a coaxial.


ah she's no fun


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ah she's no fun



Thats cause she's old-school!


----------



## Geek (Mar 19, 2010)

Religion makes me vomit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thats cause she's old-school!


So she's a milf :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> Religion makes me vomit.



With joy and enlightenment?


----------

